# Fluffymail stocking.....



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

.....I'm there waiting and the site seems to be loading pages so quickly it's hardly the way it usually is at stocking time. Did I get the time wrong? Isn't it supposed to happen at 12 central, which is, um...now?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

another hour


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

UM..... I don't get it! I thought I was 8 hours ahead of CST, and it's 8 pm over here in Finland.... so isn't it 12pm -slash-1pmEST-right now?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

It's 12:07 EST here right now. I promise! :LOL EST is one hour ahead of CST. So, it's 11 AM CST right now. One more hour to go!


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

I thought it was now?


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I thought it was 12:09 CST







:
is it possible I don't know my own time zone:LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, am I crazy? Has my whole life been a sham? That's entirely possible







... but I'm pretty sure we've got another hour?


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

okay this is really embarrassing.....







:
I don't knwo my own time zone:LOL


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Well, am I crazy? Has my whole life been a sham? That's entirely possible







... but I'm pretty sure we've got another hour?


hahaha!! :LOL

yes, almost another hour ladies!!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Does anyone wanna help me get a FCB sz1? I have 1 and would love a "pair".

please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Yup, it's 12:14 EST.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

phew. my life is not a sham! what a relief


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

This is too funny! I'm in MO...which is full on CST and it's only 11:16 here!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

well ladies, I am out of the running...My dd is takign me out for my birthday lunch, and I can't keep her waiting another hours









But if anyone wants to grab anything organic in a sz 2 or the dragonlfy, butterfly pocket ina siz 2 I would be thrilled beyond words.

anyoen wanna help the birthday girl out?


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

it still could be a sham Julia :LOL but at least you will be on time for the FM stocking!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

waiting in line like all of you all.







I am hoping that they stock some covers does anyone know if they will? I know they said diapers keeping *fingers crossed* for a cover.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
it still could be a sham Julia :LOL but at least you will be on time for the FM stocking!

















:









I can't believe i'm on right now. we just saw the







at the u/s and grabbed some lunch on the go, i am here with aves (she is drinking all of my iced tea.. thanks DH for teaching her how to drink out of a straw







) waiting for her PT appointment, but DH has to run out to the bank and CVS so I'm not sure if I will actually be able to sit here for another 40 minutes







.. chances are she won't let me. She has a thing with computers.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

kenzie&wyatt'smom, I think the newsletter said that they will be stocking covers in mid april, along with all other kinds of dipes.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

congrats on hearing the







That is always so exciting.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, I think I will stick around and see what I can pick up. I will for sure try and pick up some covers in april. I am in need of covers, but I am always open to pick up any cute extras to add to my stash.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh, I was starting to panic b/c I thought I missed it & then I realized I can't tell time! :LOL PHEW!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't think this has ever happened before.

Quote:

okay this is really embarrassing.....
I don't knwo my own time zone
:LOL

Does anyone know how long a 0 will fit...give or take? I'm wondering if I should try for 0's or 1's for baby.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Are the diapers I am looking at a preview for today or from last stocking?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yup, I'm here in NYS which is Eastern time and it's 12:40 here now. The stocking won't be until 12:00 Central which is 1:00 Eastern which is 20 minutes from now.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

so, who is going for what? saw a thread last week...


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Those are the diapers for today. I definitely shouldn't of had a caffienated drink for lunch. I'm sitting here bouncing all over the place.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Whatever size ones I can get my jittery hands on!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Im going for FCB sz1 organics, so who am i up against...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
Those are the diapers for today. I definitely shouldn't of had a caffienated drink for lunch. I'm sitting here bouncing all over the place.


:LOL


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Eyes focused, hand steady, alert and ready, big girls doing a long activity, baby latched on, in full







mode!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
so, who is going for what? saw a thread last week...

I really want the cats lc2 for my dd. our cats are her favorite toy. she knows where they are at all times, and her favorite games are chasing them and petting them.








girl:

but I've never even tried at fm before
should I be logged in or something? registered?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

My IL's just came back from vacation, so they couldn't wait to see dd. I dropped her off for a nice afternoon with G&G. Perfect timing!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I want a size 1 for my new baby girl. She deserves a nice new FCB







Save me one...just one ladies! :LOL


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

You may want to register, I don't know. I always put my password in after I shop. But, I don't know for sure.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

My fussy toddler is down for a nap, I just had a pbj and caff free diet coke, and i'm ready to roll! i suck at stalking, so we'll see....


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

countdown, anyone

10.....


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm going for size 1 b/c I have 10 lb babies, no size 0 here! :LOL


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

9.......

amusing myself!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

10?? my clock says 12 minutes to go


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh No! Baby is pooping!!!







:


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

8......

need to do something with these jittery hands.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

...will there be wool today?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

my clock may be a little fast, I do tend to be the first one to get places


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Yup, I'm here in NYS which is Eastern time and it's 12:40 here now. The stocking won't be until 12:00 Central which is 1:00 Eastern which is 20 minutes from now.










Aha! I figured it out! You guys didn't do daylight savings time spring adjustment last Saturday night, did you? We did in Finland so now I'm 8 hours ahead of EST instead of the typical 7. So when *do* you guys set your clocks forward?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

7.....


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just fitteds and envelopes today


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Oh and I LOVE that beach backpack, too! But baby will be born just before Fall so I shouldn't.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Aha! I figured it out! You guys didn't do daylight savings time spring adjustment last Saturday night, did you? We did in Finland so now I'm 8 hours ahead of EST instead of the typical 7. So when *do* you guys set your clocks forward?










Hmm... spring forward... in the middle of april?







: no idea. whenever they tell me to on the news? :LOL


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

angelica are you trying to distract us with difficult questions?


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I think someone's clock is a little fast....


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

do you think they meant immediately after noon or *sometime* after noon?????


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

6....


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

where's lindseylooooo? seems like we're always vying for the same fluff :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I think someone's clock is a little fast....









Yeah! She's trying to outrun us here :LOL

7 minutes still


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

we move the clocks ahead this upcoming weekend.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sending secret subliminal messages to the fluffymail mama's to stock on my clock!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
we move the clocks ahead this upcoming weekend.


*marking calendar*


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

OHHHH Heart just skipped a beat, I glanced at the clock in the bedroom and it said 1:06-then remembered it is 10M fast! :LOL


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

we do?







:


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

Ah so many cute ones for lil girls this time only going to get a few for my DS this time. fitted size 1 animals and bright chickens.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

the site's getting slower and slower....


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I am having total deja vu back to the RB stocking last summer :LOL


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenzie&wyatt'smom*
Ah so many cute ones for lil girls this time only going to get a few for my DS this time. fitted size 1 animals and bright chickens.

those are cute ones!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
the site's getting slower and slower....

LOL!!! You are right...what a bunch of true hyenas we all are :LOL


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

ACCCK! I just realized - my F5 button isn't refreshing anything!!!!! I'll have to click on refresh with my mouse.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
we do?







:


sure do - this weekend!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

Daylight time begins in the United States on the first Sunday in April and ends on the last Sunday in October. On the first Sunday in April, clocks are set ahead one hour at 2:00 a.m. local standard time, which becomes 3:00 a.m. local daylight time. On the last Sunday in October, clocks are set back one hour at 2:00 a.m. local daylight time, which becomes 1:00 a.m. local standard time.

Not all places in the U.S. observe daylight time. In particular, Arizona, Hawaii, and most of Indiana do not use it.

*In 2005, daylight time begins on April 3 and ends on October 30.
http://aa.usno.navy.mil/faq/docs/daylight_time.html


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

slooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww....


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Darn it....can't get to anything on that site....stop it ladies!!!! :LOL


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

It's crashed. it was working fine till 12:00


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

:LOL Good golly we crashed it!!!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I had 6 windows pulled up and all 6 were gone in the 4 seconds it took to refreash







I am so dissappointed


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

that fast?


----------



## Jenb (Nov 19, 2001)

they were there....then they were gone


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

unreal.
shut out again. i have never gotten a FCB or LC in over a year of stalking.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

did they stock or did we just swamp them?

if they stocked, my cats dissappeared while I was unable to refresh


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I had one that I managed to put in my cart but then the site went down for me and I didn't get anything...







Hopefully they stock agian before my bean is due.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

....pant...pant...

whew!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

The site died on me


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

geesh, that was depressing.


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

That was horrible! I guess you have to have high speed, huh? I'm still shaking! Can't believe that I got so worked up about it, and then got nothing


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

OK, who snatched that Bloom print size 1 envelope from me? :LOL I was refreshing that page since 10 to 12, and I still missed it!!

Just as well, I can't really afford it anyway.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Not a thing here mamas! I was trying for some O's for some presently preggy mamas, too! (Julia...Spark...Angelica...) I guess it's better I didnt' get any, 'cuz lord knows I'd never have been able to snag 3 and then how could I have picked who to share them with!


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

For Size 2 fitteds I saw Qty instock:1 on the pastel butterflies and lavendar velour, but they went back to zero before I could blink my eyes.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

It's been over a year since I got that Hyena rush.

Did I actually get diapers? If I got an order number and all the way checked out, did I get them? If so, I LOVE THEIR CART! I actually had to sign up TWICE (site died)...I guess I didn't have a profile. But if I went through that and still got them, I'm in Hyena Heaven.

And I really wanted that size 1 Seals diaper if anyone got it, I'll trade you the butterflies & Fairies.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

i'm high speed (at work) & still no luck!

I think you need a beam from heaven!


----------



## stellarblue (Mar 23, 2005)

...


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I tried to snag it,. been refreshing forever, clicked add to cart & the site died


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, that was crazy, it wouldn't do anything. Just spinning and spinning.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I got the cats but I also really wanted one of the girly size 1s so if anyone has buyers remorse LMK! It died on me after I had the diaper in my cart but I wans't about to close the window and thank god it came back up within 5 minutes.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
That was horrible! I guess you have to have high speed, huh? I'm still shaking! Can't believe that I got so worked up about it, and then got nothing










Nope I have a cable modem which is very fast and still came away empty handed. I give up. No more wasting my time it is impossiable!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Arrrgh! So frustrating! The whole site froze up and when I was able to see stuff again it was all gone







. I was hoping to get Sarah a LC2 today since she is sick and clingy and so are the rest of us. I am in need of some retail therapy - DS has had a fever now for 10 days and the doc just says it's the flu.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep my died, was slow refreshing and to top it all I had my pages set up wrong!! So no fm for dd (wanted to try a size 2), and no fcb to surprise dh with (he loves fcb and I wanted to have one on hand to whip out and surprise him with should I become pg in the future, I wasn't very creative in telling him with dd lol). Oh well.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaniee*
And I really wanted that size 1 Seals diaper if anyone got it, I'll trade you the butterflies & Fairies.









:

...i just found out i'm expecting a boy...


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I actually scored. I have not successfully stalked anything in MONTHS. I got two... and I could have had more but I didn't want to be greedy, lol. I got Bananas organic1 and beige flowers organic 2. I was hoping for bananas (Stella's nickname) and beige flowers was a bonus because I have that print on an LC1.


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

I went to my dad's for the high speed, but it didn't matter. I got those weird cost:$0, quantity: 0 for a crucial minute or two, and that was it.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Geesh,i have high speed internet and that was really difficult.The pages were taking a long time to load.I wanted the butterflies size 1 fitted and clicked on it immediatley but the page took forever to download and then it was gone.I did get the peach velour fitted and a wet bag but only because i figured everyone wanted prints and the velour would be easier to get!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I can't believe they are all zero







I refreshed a lot and then it died and when it came back up they were all still zeros









Is anyone willing to share? Anyone have buyers remorse? (yeah right!) Anyone willing to trade? Take more for them? LOL I'm desperate!! :LOL


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

I was really hoping for the daisy Size 2 envelope, but I guess my "high speed" internet isn't hyena fast lol!!

I was fortunate enough to snag a size 2 lavender velour, though. I guess I should be happy I got anything, huh?

But if that Daisy Size 2 doesn't work for the lucky purchaser, please know there's someone here that would love to take it off your hands.....


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Nope I have a cable modem which is very fast and still came away empty handed. I give up. No more wasting my time it is impossiable!









I wish they would do customs again







I just can't get anything!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

i was hoping for the ducks, if you've been to my site you'd know why. i thought it would be so cute. oh well.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I've never ever scored -- I got the sz 1 seals and the kanji. I can hardly believe it. Someone pinch me.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommasuz*
I got the cats

glad they went to a nice mama!

congrats!

lemme know if you have any buyers remorse, ok?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

For what it's worth, I had a fun time chatting with you mamas before the stocking happened. It was a good time!


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, when any of you are done with your size 0 fcb dipes pls let me know I could use at least one, possibly more by then!!
(especially if you have I Love You, or sealife)


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

If anyone has any remorse over the Moon and Stars 0, I'd love to take it off your hands! I've been saving pp for weeks, and I couldn't even get the pages to load with my cable modem.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Yup it went wierd for me too. I don't really need anything but there were a couple of prints there I really liked. My computer is fast too. WEird... last stocking it didn't crash at all or do anything weird so just this time?

Oh well.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*







:

...i just found out i'm expecting a boy...

That's okay. Congratulations! Maybe I'll have a girl. Otherwise my son will be in butterflies! :LOL I'm happy, I got the sun ray size 0, that was my other favorite.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, I got the same thing, all gone in a blink of an eye. And I have a cable modem. I hope they will do customs again someday too!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Holy cow! I actually scored something!







I got the size 1 Organic Animal Toss!!!







: I'm so excited right now, I've never scored at FM!!!


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

I am on cable internet and I tried to click on the Pastel Butterflies, refreshed, clicked on Lav. Velour and nothing! My cable was really running slow on the refreshes


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I got nothing in my cart. I always said that I was too old to stalk.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Ok why am I upset over diapers? I really think this might be a reality slap for me.







:


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommasuz*
I got the cats but I also really wanted one of the girly size 1s so if anyone has buyers remorse LMK! It died on me after I had the diaper in my cart but I wans't about to close the window and thank god it came back up within 5 minutes.

OMG!!!!!! I can't believe how peeodd I am! I have a BRAND NEW beautiful imac G5 and high speed and I was sitting here refreshing my bookmark over and over and had the pink wave-I NEVER EVEN SAW the cats come up at 1 and the cart died on me I should have left it to come back up, but I guess I panicked UGGHH!!!!! If you want to sell the cats, let me know.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Dh came in and took the mouse from me at :58...i freaked out!!!!!!!!

Got the LC1 Envelope Organic Yoga Kitty and Oceanone got the FCB1 Organic Fairies for me









THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

No more FM stockings for me. My high speed satellite just can't compete when there's so much traffic and I'm tired of being disappointed. I guess I'm destined to pay way too much on eBay.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
I did get the peach velour fitted

What a great way to celebrate your 1000th post! (You're also the 100th post on this thread!)


----------



## MeredithsMom (Mar 5, 2005)

Is every FM stocking like this? I mean, I know they are well-loved dipes







but do the pages usually freeze up from all the traffic?

I was going for yoga kitty and thought I would "settle" for the green grapes.







How 'bout settling for squat? :LOL Oh well, I saved some money!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone wanna sell any let me know :LOL


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

all I can say is, thank gawd they stocked right at noon!!! I'd have sat here all day long!!!


----------



## caroline9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe how fast those went..If anyone has buyer's remorse for front-snapping size 2s(particularly the cats, MommaSuz!) I'd be more than happy to pay good money!!!I've never even tried one


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Finally!!! After going 0 for 3 in the last three stockings, I have finally scored! Thank you, Fluffmail gods.







I got the organic Size 2 coffee print!

Boy, is DH gonna be sorry he insisted on getting high-speed internet! Bwahahaha!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

It hung for me. Nothing would refresh. I couldn't even access anything else on the internet while waiting for the refresh which never completed.

I wanted either the lavender velour of the striped one with pink lavender inner. or the pandas or the pinwheel. bummer

I've never had one before either...


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I've never ever scored -- I got the sz 1 seals and the kanji. I can hardly believe it. Someone pinch me.

You got the kanji!!! I wanted that!







But I did score the pinwheel floral size 1.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Ok why am I upset over diapers? I really think this might be a reality slap for me.







:

Me too. I did this at the aio stocking too, I so wanted an envelope aio and was so sad when I missed them all. I told myself I wouldn't be upset this time and yet I am. My ds has been sick with pneumonia all week, I've been trapped in the house for weeks because we've been sick one after the other, so I look forward to things like diaper stockings waaaay too much. I need to learn to start finding some other way to get a lift, not diaper stockings. This is ridiculous how dissapointed I am. I did well at the Feb stocking so I will just have to appreciate what I do have and stop with the hyena dipes. Phew! I need to get a grip!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

Ok why am I upset over diapers? I really think this might be a reality slap for me.
I know what you mean, the first time I ever stalked was at Fm - i got zilch and was so bummed and then felt even crappier b/c I was sad over dipes!

I vowed to never stalk again...well FM stocked again, I scored 2 dipes and here I am again!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I've never ever scored -- I got the sz 1 seals and the kanji. I can hardly believe it. Someone pinch me.

You got the one my DH told me we absolutely *had* to get - the Kanji! If you're ever interested in selling/trading (including a sizeable finder's fee







) let me know.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

When the FM site froze it took MDC with it! I couldn't refresh anything! *sigh*


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm always amazed at how people get more than one fitted! (This is the first fitted I've ever scored - I was fortunate to get 2 covers at the last stocking) By the time I get one actually in the cart, it seems like everything else is gone.


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a weird site crash thing happen too.
Kept refreshing and instead of saying [box] of 1 in stock it said [box] of (blank here) in stock.

Ah well, I scored last time (my 1st ever hyena score!) so I guess for me to get lucky more than once just isn't a reality.









*If whoever got the Suns on Blue Woven LC or the Butterflies, Dragonflies & Ladybugs LC wants to trade for a brand new never washed/worn multi colored frog print from the stocking before last, please PM me.







*


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Finally!!! After going 0 for 3 in the last three stockings, I have finally scored! Thank you, Fluffmail gods.







I got the organic Size 2 coffee print!

Boy, is DH gonna be sorry he insisted on getting high-speed internet! Bwahahaha!


Love it for me, ok!! I saw qty 1 hit it and then it was gone!! It's all good though...I do *not* need any diapers...just love that print and in organics...







, swoon!!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I refreshed and refreshed and refreshed...









I hope the lime envelope went to a loving home.

Just the way my whole day has gone so far.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

I got my first little caboose ever. The size 2 gone fishing. I don't even know if I will like it. I was not a fan of the fit of FCB but I am hedging I will like front snapping better.







I really wanted the "frog prince" please give it a good home.


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

: Did anyone get the dragonflies organics size 0 or the bugs on pink size 0. I had those in my cart and when I went to pay it had logged me out. I think it was because I was shopping in two browser windows. But, I checked out and paid for at least one size 0 diaper.


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm still in shock







:

I have cable here and have been on for hours waiting but never even saw the quanity number go up. What am I missing?


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

So I like the idea of having a time for a stocking and knowing it'll be fairly close to it - but having it precisely *at* that time (or within 5 minutes) means those of us whose clocks may be off lose out!





















Even with DSL I never even saw the "1 available." My DH is gonna be so miffed. He was so intent on getting the Kanji he told me he'd help out from work, except that he had a meeting at 12CT.

















I definitely think I'll go back to bed now. After all, it's only 10:30 here... and this is no way to start a day!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *camotyka*
I'm still in shock







:

I have cable here and have been on for hours waiting but never even saw the quanity number go up. What am I missing?


They changed something this time - all my bookmarks were empty when they actually stocked- you had to go to the main page and click on them from there and there is no way to jump to the categories - kinda like the rules changed for the game this time


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

wow, that was like the fastest sold out I've ever seen. I wonder if they were timing it! holy smokes.


----------



## jandj+1 (Sep 14, 2004)

I can't believe I scored the diaper I wanted most--soft floral LC fitted. This is only the second time I've come away from a feeding frenzy with something other than a sore mouse finger.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Heather I'm in the same time zone, and I need someone to complain about no FM to!! Let's get together and vent! LOL OK so you're just a 'little' bit south of me...but I bet that's only a short plane flight, or a slightly longer car ride...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Waaahaaa! If anyone got any girly or GN diaper they wouldnt mind giving up, Id love them forever. My poor princess in the belly has no fitteds in size 1, LOL.







Id give ya a finders fee and Id love ya forever.


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
They changed something this time - all my bookmarks were empty when they actually stocked- you had to go to the main page and click on them from there and there is no way to jump to the categories - kinda like the rules changed for the game this time










I was able to go "back" on my browser from the individual diaper's page to all the size 2 choice page and see what was in stock.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porphy*
Hey Heather I'm in the same time zone, and I need someone to complain about no FM to!! Let's get together and vent! LOL OK so you're just a 'little' bit south of me...but I bet that's only a short plane flight, or a slightly longer car ride...

:LOL I gotta say, I liked the timing better when I was in Texas - though then it was hard to justify going back to bed!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abbyskeeper*
I'm always amazed at how people get more than one fitted!

I know! At the February stocking, I was only after one diaper, and someone else managed to get, like, six or seven diapers!! Including the one I was after. :LOL I can't even remember who it was now, but I mean, how did she DO that?? :LOL


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.

I managed to score 2 envelopes (LOVE these) and the site never crashed for me, just got really s..l..o..w. I am so excited, I got the sz1 FCB Daisy and sz1 LC Blooms







I have always manged to score 2, and today I could have had 3, but I put 1 back







Not sure what I'm doing differently







Next time I'll be a stalker for hire if anybody is interested







I work for free :LOL


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
They changed something this time - all my bookmarks were empty when they actually stocked- you had to go to the main page and click on them from there and there is no way to jump to the categories - kinda like the rules changed for the game this time









I noticed that, too...I even had my favorites organized by number so that I could just skip from page to page in case my first choice (or first 8 choices, for that matter!) were gone. And then nothing would come up! Oh, well...I have time before the new bean arrives. I call dibs on Stacey, though!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I saw the size 1s stock but when I tried to get the all organic it locked up on me.







I'm glad to know that those with high speed also had problems, I have dial up and it can be so slow...







: I really wanted the all organic size 1 to go with my other one from the Feb. stocking.







I wish they would do customs again so I could actually get something.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.

I managed to score 2 envelopes (LOVE these) and the site never crashed for me, just got really s..l..o..w. I am so excited, I got the sz1 FCB Daisy and sz1 LC Blooms







I have always manged to score 2, and today I could have had 3, but I put 1 back







Not sure what I'm doing differently







Next time I'll be a stalker for hire if anybody is interested







I work for free :LOL

I'll hire you!!







I did notice that bookmark issue last night, so I had the category pages up, not the items themselves. I couldn't get through, though.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

If anyone has the panda and seals or animals and wants to sell please PM me!! I've been trying since I was pregnant to get someting for Matthew and always get nothing







I keep torturing myself


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Double post...baby hit enter!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Well heck...can I hire someone now? Surely someone would take a finders fee for just ONE of those diapers???







Come on...I know someone needs a little extra cash


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.

Can someone please remind me of that fact before the next stocking? I thought I was being so smart with my bookmarked, numbered pages!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I know to some of you who have never stalked FM it seemed bad but really there have been site improvements, believe it or not. Whatever they are doing over there they're doing an awesome job and I really thank the FM women for trying to accomodate everyone. The old stockings used to lock up and crash NASTY and stuff would get yoinked out of your cart while you were checking out. For as many people flood the server and are clicking and refreshing it goes pretty smoothly. Remember, I say this as a person who SUCKS at FM stalking, lol.








Amy and Carli!


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.

I managed to score 2 envelopes (LOVE these) and the site never crashed for me, just got really s..l..o..w. I am so excited, I got the sz1 FCB Daisy and sz1 LC Blooms







I have always manged to score 2, and today I could have had 3, but I put 1 back







Not sure what I'm doing differently







Next time I'll be a stalker for hire if anybody is interested







I work for free :LOL

Wow! Well, that's helpful for next time, if there is a next time for me that was just crazy. I feel so yucky and empty from the whole thing. I actually did see things in stock I just couldn't get teh cart to work.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm sorry - I got the pandas & seals and the kanji fitteds....

They're for my ds (due in August), and I've never scored before - so I don't think I can part with them...


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2noah*
No more FM stockings for me. My high speed satellite just can't compete when there's so much traffic and I'm tired of being disappointed. I guess I'm destined to pay way too much on eBay.









That's how I got my one and only...


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I know to some of you who have never stalked FM it seemed bad but really there have been site improvements, believe it or not. Whatever they are doing over there they're doing an awesome job and I really thank the FM women for trying to accomodate everyone. The old stockings used to lock up and crash NASTY and stuff would get yoinked out of your cart while you were checking out. For as many people flood the server and are clicking and refreshing it goes pretty smoothly.









I totally agree - I love the fact that once it's in your cart, you can go back and look at other items. I think it just takes a few times before people get the hang of stalking (any hyena site) successfully. I'm so terrible at the random or short notice stockings of sites - I love that Fluffymail can announce a time, and their site doesn't lock up


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I almost hate reading these threads because everyone seems so sad and upset









Congrats to everyone who scored and good luck for the next stocking to those who didn't! Now go give your babies a hig and kiss


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lrmama*
Can someone please remind me of that fact before the next stocking? I thought I was being so smart with my bookmarked, numbered pages!


Well, I did that at the stockin in february and it worked fine for me....so I did it again this time and it didn't work. I dunno!


----------



## Clueless (Jul 25, 2003)

Oops, I can't believe it, but I *forgot* I had somewhere to be at 12:00. Oh well. Sounds like it was a madhouse and the chances of my snagging a tiny size 0 were slim anyway. Maybe it's best I didn't put myself through that.


----------



## pbjsmom (Jul 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I almost hate reading these threads because everyone seems so sad and upset









Congrats to everyone who scored and good luck for the next stocking to those who didn't! Now go give your babies a hig and kiss









Yeah!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Who got the size one traditional blue and green striped diaper? I covet that diaper!! Let me know if you want to get rid of it. LOL!


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, congrats to those who scored







BUT no more talking about what you got..it makes me to sad







:.


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Can someone tell me what they had for wetbags? I wanted the doggie one.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
Who got the size one traditional blue and green striped diaper? I covet that diaper!! Let me know if you want to get rid of it. LOL!

My sister scored that one


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

ChristyH,

make sure you tell your sister what a nice lady I am and how when her baby grows out of it you want her to give me a ring!!!


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:

I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.
Hmm...that's what I thought I did at the stocking before last where I scored, but maybe not...my memory is not reliable enough to recall!
But, it is what I tried doing this time, and I failed miserably.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
ChristyH,

make sure you tell your sister what a lady I am and how when her baby grows out of it you want her to give me a ring!!!

She's not sure if she's going to keep it so it may be coming my way. But I'll keep you in mind when we outgrow it


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I'm not sure if some people did this, but from my experience you cannot have one particular diaper up that you keep refreshing. Did that make sense? At 2 stockings I tried this with the one diaper I really wanted and it just said "0 of 0 in stock" when they stocked, but when I went to the page of diapers (all the size 1 print envelopes...for instance) it *was* still instock.

I found that out, too. I had all my favorites open PLUS the main size 0 page and main size 1 page. The favorites when I refreshed had no pictures and just the little instock counter and an add to cart button (which I tried and it didn't work anyhow :LOL ). So I refreshed the main pages and clicked on a diaper from each. Somehow it still put them into the same cart. I didn't think it would and gave up on one to check out the other but then that page crashed after I signed in (I still can't believe I had to create a user ID and got a diaper) so I switched to the other page and both dipes were in my cart. For some reason, that page didn't crash.


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

This was my first stocking experience and I managed to score a size 1 bright chickens for my baby due in May! This was my first choice diaper. I guess I had good luck.

I didn't realise how quickly they'd sell!!! Why do they only stock 1 of each print?? I thought they'd have at least 5-10 of each! Guess I'm lucky even to get 1 though, so I won't complain. I was ready to buy more though if I was able to.


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

If there is anyway someone would like to part with that size two fitted I'd like for you to PM me, I have some possible fluff and or cash for it.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

As far as I know, there are only two people doing the sewing. It would take a loooooooong time to make 10 of each print!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

ChristyH,

I meant to say nice lady, not just lady, anyway I think you understood.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
I'm sorry - I got the pandas & seals and the kanji fitteds....

They're for my ds (due in August), and I've never scored before - so I don't think I can part with them...


me either..I've been trying since I was pregnant with this baby and he's 3 mos old.









If you sell it let me know please..


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I missed all the action but does anyone know about the wetbags? I can't get the site to load. Are they all gone?


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I think the wetbags are all gone.


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone anyone....


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
What a great way to celebrate your 1000th post! (You're also the 100th post on this thread!)

Whoa~i did not even realize it!Well yay for me :LOL thanks for noticing


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Phooey. The stocking was at 3.00 am here. Australia - the Lucky Country? I dont bloody think so when all the good stockings happen in the middle of the night. Boo hoo.

And I couldnt set the alarm because then DH would have known I was buying more nappies.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jachut*
And I couldnt set the alarm because then DH would have known I was buying more nappies.

:LOL


----------

